

Ask HN: Which should I pay for: Dropbox or ZumoDrive? What do you think? - kentf

Hi all,<p>I am looking to buy a pro account with either Dropbox or ZumoDrive but I don't know which to pick.<p>I trust the HN community to help me out :)<p>Which one are you using and why... which do you feel is better??<p>Thanks,<p>Kent
======
silas
I'm using Dropbox because it supports Linux and has worked extremely well thus
far.

I can't speak to ZumoDrive's performance or reliability (although I'm sure its
fine), but it does look like they have more pricing options if you want a
smaller or larger plan.

